# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  فساتين فرح مطرزة بألوان جذابة

## jumana15



----------


## Ahla_Rose

شكرا اختى الكريمه على المجموعه الرائعه

----------


## jumana15

شكرا على ردك

----------


## totatoty

الفاستين دى رائعه جدا يا ترى ما فيش عندك حاجه مأفوله شويهوشكراااااا ::

----------


## jumana15

شكرا على ردك يا totatoty ولو لقيت حاجة مقفولة ححطها

----------


## monmon2004

زوقك حلو جدا ممكن اسئلك ازتى بترفقى صور بالموضوع  يعنى الخطوات؟  ومتشكره جداااااااااااا ::

----------


## jumana15

شكرا على المرور, الخطوات حبعتهالك في رسالة خاصة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلوين قوى يا جومانا عجبونى خالص اللى فيهم احمر

بس كلهم تحفة ما شاء الله ذوقك حلو

تسلم ايدك
وسلامـــــــى

----------


## jumana15

thanx alot DR.NISEBA

----------


## shimaa77

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## n3na3aah

مجموعه جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله

----------


## مهرة عربية

*تحفة يا جومانا زوقك هاااااااااااااااااائل*

----------


## Folana

مجموعة اكتر من هايلة بصراحة ..شكرا لك ....ممكن نشوف موديلات سواريه للبنات  الشبات يعنى وتكون مقفولة شوية علشان بناتى محجبات بس صغيرين  تحت 15 سنة ..ولك الشكر مقدما

----------


## jumana15

> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


شكرا لمرورك يا شيماء

----------


## jumana15

> مجموعه جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله


ميرسي يا نعناعة على المرور

----------


## jumana15

> *تحفة يا جومانا زوقك هاااااااااااااااااائل*


شكرا على الرد يا مهرة

----------


## jumana15

> مجموعة اكتر من هايلة بصراحة ..شكرا لك ....ممكن نشوف موديلات سواريه للبنات الشبات يعنى وتكون مقفولة شوية علشان بناتى محجبات بس صغيرين تحت 15 سنة ..ولك الشكر مقدما


شكرا يا فولانة وان شاء الله اجبلك اللي عايزاه

----------


## حنـــــان

فيهم حاجات حلوة فعلا شكرا يا جومانا

----------


## jumana15

شكرا ليكي يا حنان

----------


## ha_lolo

شكراااا الفساتين تحفه

----------


## 2nashwa

زوقك حلو جدا

----------


## rehama



----------


## rayhana

فساتين حلوة ياريت تنزل لنا فساتين للمحجبات انا بحاجة اليها ابنتي زفافها قريب مشكورين مسبقا

----------

